# ARCHERY programs



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TAP is pretty simple to use...of course, that's the only one with which I'm familiar.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I've always used archers advantage. If you put
in the correct #'s it works really well. Very modestly priced.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

fmoss3 said:


> I've always used archers advantage. If you put
> in the correct #'s it works really well. Very modestly priced.


I also like Archers Advantage,you can use their online software,and re-new it every year for like 12 bucks.Unlimited use for the whole year,after year.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I use both OT2 and Archer's Advantages.
There are numerous advantages to OT2, among them being many more options of how to print out your sight tapes. In addition, with OT2, you have the option of inputting FIVE sight settings instead of two and then you can run the iterations where the program compares each mark given to the others and pretty much tells you which One(s) are "off".
AA is a bit quicker, but OT2, IMHO, is a bit more "accurate" (as long as YOU are careful of how you enter your data) due to the use of 5 settings as opposed to only two.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

blueglide1 said:


> I also like Archers Advantage,you can use their online software,and re-new it every year for like 12 bucks.Unlimited use for the whole year,after year.


second that.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I had been a user of Archers Advantage (back when it ran on a programmable calculator) and eventually got the desktop version.

But I recently tried "Archery Perfect Markings" and seem to like it. Haven't had a chance to shoot a tournament yet since I got it.

The program does just one thing - allows you to print marks for all yardages (and meters) based on just a few sight marks from the practice range - but it doesn't require all those extra measurements like peep height and peep-to-sight distance.

I like that the program will advise you if your input marks are a little off, and advise adjusting for better fit on a curve.

https://sites.google.com/site/archeryperfectmarkings/ 

You can download it and try for free, but if you want the ability to save or print the marks it generates the charge is $20.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Here is a free sight marks program from Huntsville Archery:

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/free_software.htm


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have used Archers advantage for about 8 years & works great.


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

No complaints with Archers Advantage.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

tag for the info, thanks


----------



## usmc2220 (Sep 28, 2010)

Also in for the info, thanks


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Do all of these programs simply provide a means for getting a ire tape? What about making cards for angle shots? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

